# New A6 4.2L Owner



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

Welll, after the tragic loss of my R32, I decided to get something with a bit more cushion. And after 3 weeks of searching for something, I found a 2001 Audi A6 4.2L Quattro for sale locally. Did a CarFax on it and everything checked out. 75K miles on the Odo and some new tires to boot!
Needs some new rotors in the front and some pads, but she's mighty fine!!
































More pix here: http://s13.photobucket.com/alb...%20A6/









_Modified by dadrew at 4:23 PM 12-6-2008_


_Modified by dadrew at 4:25 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (dadrew)*

Nice find. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (dadrew)*

Welcome...you are right at the proper miles. make sure the timing belt, T-stat, etc... was replaced.
Pics!!!


----------



## kingofnyc22 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (Raudi S6)*

Congrats on the great looking car.
Have fun.


----------



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

Pix are up! She's a bit dirty.









Anyone have a C5 A6 with the Koni FSD dampers? I think the stock ones are getting a bit worn.


_Modified by dadrew at 4:27 PM 12-6-2008_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (dadrew)*

A white widebody... awesome rare nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Damn, looks great! Especially in white. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (dadrew)*

Have same interior in 02 C5 A6








Just noticed you have post facelift style front bumper and hood but pre-facelift rear bumper and all red tails.
IIRC post facelift was 2002 - 2004.
Do you know the build date?


----------



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

No, I'm not even sure on how to find the build date.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (dadrew)*

Looking good! Welcome to the Audi side of the family! Does it have the sport suspension? IIRC, one could get the 4.2 with the sport suspension and that was considered the best stock package combination.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (dadrew)*

Hey Da
Congrats.
Looks like you got the sport seats too. sweet








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_
Just noticed you have post facelift style front bumper and hood 
i have the same hood and bumper on mine, i just have a damn plate in the middle of it.. i always love seeing white ones


----------



## dadrew (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Have same interior in 02 C5 A6








Just noticed you have post facelift style front bumper and hood but pre-facelift rear bumper and all red tails.
IIRC post facelift was 2002 - 2004.
Do you know the build date?

I think that this might answer your question.

_Quote, originally posted by *wikipedia* »_The V8 models arrived with significantly altered exterior body panels, with more aggressively flared wheel arches, *revised headlamps and grille design (before being introduced in 2002 to all other A6 models)*, taller and wider wheels (17x8"), larger brakes and quattro as standard.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (dadrew)*

That's cool
Didn't realize the C5 4.2 received the front end portion of full facelift package before the rest of the C5 platform http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: New A6 4.2L Owner (GLS-S4)*

They have the most awful brake setup on the front though. For some reason Audi decided that 4 pads per caliper would be a good idea








They are stupid expensive, and mine (on an A8 3.7Q) squeaked like a mouse factory







The best thing you can do with them is swap them out for some off a 4.2 A8








Otherwise, great car


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

huh, thats why i could not tell the difference.


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (cd1121)*

Get ready for your $100+ oil changes, as the oil filter will run you $30, and it takes 9 1/2 quarts of oil (mobil 1) do the math. But you have to pay to play. Enjoy!!!


----------



## cd1121 (Sep 5, 2005)

yeah oil changes are kind of pricey. but oh well


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (cd1121)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cd1121* »_yeah oil changes are kind of pricey. but oh well

Nice car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My previous W8's held 9.4 quarts of synthetic.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (155VERT83)*

8.4qts synthetic and a 25.00 oil filter
And yes it is a 5k oil change because it has 8qts of oil in it. Dont go 10k like audi says.


----------

